# classic bimmers



## kkw (Oct 26, 2006)

Have a 1971 2800 Bavaria for sale runs and drives great

Original interior in great shape 6 cylinder dual carbs 4 speed transmission

sell to someone wanting to keep alive, prefer not to part out

located in southern indiana

contact kkw @ [email protected]


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Color? Price? Pics?


----------



## kkw (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry no pics
camera in shop
Color is Green
Price $1000


----------



## hdx 120 (Nov 19, 2006)

keep the thing ur stupid if yu let it go


----------

